# The SPIDERS are COMING!



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.bugsaway.com/wolfspider.htm Just looked on the "web" pun intended LOL no idea if good or not just passing it along


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.termite.com/spider-identification.html This should help also


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

First of all why in the *bleep* do they make the hobo spider "jiggle" on the page? Its not like I was creeped out enough looking at it... Ugh.

I am almost positive its the wolf spider. I live in Missouri and its large, larger then a recluse and its always visable outside, day and night. They run around on the ground also, not on walls. I knew they were harmless to humans, I mean they "could" bite you though.  

Anyhow If possible I would love to napalm my entire yard of all living things. I keep seeing this Demon WP advertised, anyone use it?

Thanks for the links btw


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

M-60 :}:} that will work, Oh Yeah 12 ga :yes:


----------



## hms (Feb 12, 2008)

CHICKENS!!!!!!!!!

I have chickens and they eat all bugs. I have VERY few creepy things in my house since I got the chickens. That's all they do all day long is look for and eat the crawly things. ( once in a while they will lay an egg or two, but I just put those in the fridge). I'm serious though, the chickens are the best pest control by far. If you have the room, I would recomend chickens. They are pretty maintenance free and if you don't have roosters, they are generally pretty quiet.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Demon WP has 40 % Cypermethrin, which is a great killer of a lot of insects.As does Cynoff WP.Cynoff WP has a residual of up to 3 months and this product can be added to water.The higher the % of Cypermethrin the better.The only reason I know any of this is my log home had a Carpenter Bee and a powder post beetle problem.They work great.Here is a link.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/spiders-c-22.html
If your going to put the dust in cracks and crevices you might get a dust applicator to.The good thing about dust is that it gets on the insect and they carry it back to the den.Get em where they live so to speak. Good Luck.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't have chickens running around where I live. :no: But thanks for the tip!

I have been looking at Demon WP for a year now, it seems way better then anything you can buy at the big box stores. I will give it a try! Thank you!


----------



## Dutch1962 (Oct 5, 2007)

Demon WP or any 'powder' insecticide will work best for spiders. The thing I'd suggest is to look for the source. Spiders like to be hidden when at rest. Is there a rock wall or landscaping conducive to this? Maybe some old flower pots that haven't been moved in awhile. Don't be afraid of calling a licensed bug man in for a 'free' inspection. Sure he (or she) may try to sell you a contract--& who knows you may want one.but at least they can give you a running start on what and where to look or where they are coming from.
Good Luck
Now I gotta go see this Hobbo spider.

Ps.got a couple of articles on spiders.not sure if they'll help your specific need though.

http://pestcemetery.com/?p=24


----------



## DefEddie (Mar 16, 2008)

Not what your gonna wanna hear but,

I feel your pain,I'm just south here in Oklahoma and we get Wolf spiders in the fall.
I cannot begin to express how much I detest spiders and how quickly I can go in the other direction when confronted with one.
Translation-I'm scared of spiders and run like a girl when I see one.
Actually,they are disgusting and dangerous and i've been bitten by Recluse's and Scorpions many times and don't like it.

Anyway,we have 2 open acres here and last year I finally had to come to terms with the spiders moving in in the fall.
For several weeks when I sit on the couch at night one will simply appear from next to the couch/wall and proceed across the room.
The first few times I woke up the wife and made her kill them,or tossed pillows,keyboards etc until she woke up and killed it or it took off.
Doing this several times a night really started to get bad,and we were close to a hotel and a house smoking since spraying wasn't working(i'm serious about bug control)
I finally looked them up and read all about them,turns out they are actually helpful spiders and IIRC can't even harm people if they wanted to though they are extremely deadly to bugs and very poisonous.

So the Wolf spiders and I simply came to an agreement.
When I see one starting across the floor,I freeze up completely and my endorphines pump and I put my hand on my crotch and squeeze.
I hold that position till the spider is gone,then I relish the high of adrenalin I just got after living through another dangerous life altering event in small town oklahoma..
Cause I found out no matter what you do or how much you spend you won't get em all and there will be more next year.
Find your first egg sack after it burst's and when your done crying just come to terms with it...they'll eventually get us all....


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

DefEddie said:


> I woke up the wife and made her kill them,or tossed pillows,keyboards etc until she woke up and killed it or it took off.
> 
> I freeze up completely and my endorphines pump and I put my hand on my crotch and squeeze.
> 
> I hold that position till the spider is gone.


 
Ya thats not really what I wanted to hear...:laughing: 

I dont really get many in my house to be honest I find some in my basement and garage. But outside the foundation crawls with spiders. Infact when I trim around the foundation I would honestly say 6-10 spiders every time crawl up the wall. And this is per 12 foot section or so. Its insane. I know I can't get rid of all things nature in my yard, and spiders in general are very hard to eliminate. But I am thinking from two directions here. First some will die from insecticide, I can't tell you how many dead spiders are in my basement and garage from spraying. So if I use something outside and inside entry areas maybe the demon WP I should take some of them out. Then I was thinking of nuking the living crap out of my yard. Maybe a monthly parameter and complete yard application of insect control. This way if I lower the "food" level for the spiders maybe some more will be gone?

I was thinking of just using napalm once a month but my city said no. :no:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

mark942 said:


> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html


 
Have you tried that stuff before?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Taipans said:


> Have you tried that stuff before?


I sure have.My neighbor was ranting about it to me.She also has bird/deer/cat/dog and every other known feeder and she is very very green!!!:whistling2: 
The knock down power is great,and the residual factor seems to be working just as well as the knock down power.Combined with the Demon WP I do not have any troubles with Creepy Crawlers. A good friend of mine had always ask me how I keep the crawlers from the house,He to has a really bad phobia.He now uses the two and is quite happy or should I say ,his phobia is down to a minimum now.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Outside of gas and a match this sounds great! Going to try it out, thanks for the link and information! :thumbsup:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Let me know how it is working..................:thumbsup:


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, funny this is about spiders! I have been working on a complete restoration on my house, and sometime Saturday, I got bit by something. I have never been allergic to ANY bites by anything, but boy O' boy, I can't say this anymore. I have seen both Brown Recluse, as well a a bunch of the Black Widow spiders here, and something tells me one of those dern "widows" got me! I didn't notice it until Saturday evening...it looked like a pimple, but it felt different. I believe I got bit half way down my shin. Well, the first day it did hurt, but not that bad. Come Monday, my entire lower leg was getting sore. Now today (Tuesday) my leg is so sore, its hard for me to walk without a bad limp. The bite was on the outside of my shin, but it is now sore from my ankle, to almost my knee. Also, the soreness has gone to the other side of the bone as well. It seems the swelling has now moved into the muscle, and man, its sore. I started putting an ice-pack on it tonight, and it seems that the swelling has gone down a bit. I lost my health insurance a few years ago, which is the reason why I haven't gone to the doctor yet. If it gets any worse, I may have to. 

Has anyone here ever been bit by a Black Widow before? I am curious as to what kind of problems you had. I have been biten by many things, including scorpions, and nothing has done this to me. It seems I am not allergic to the poison much. I really don't know what bit me, I just know that I have been bitten many times by other "critters", never with a reaction like this. So I am assuming it was a Black Widow. They are all over the place around here. I have not had any of the common symptoms with the bite, except for the soreness and swelling. Any advice on anything I can do myself? Its a *itch being poor,, if you know what I mean. LOL


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider#Bite_treatment

Myself, I would just go to the local ER or one of those emergi care centers and have them look at it. Nothing to fool with.

Good Luck


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Let us know how your doing Bofus! I hope you went to the doctor, no reason to wait it out!


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for your concern. I used a lot of ice on it last night, and kept my leg elivated, and so far this morning, the swelling has got down quite a bit. If I were to go to the emergency room, I wouldn't get out of there without oweing at least $500 to $1000 bucks! This is something I truly can't afford. Unless there is no other choice. There is a Doctor I have been to before, who is one heck of a Doctor. It things get worse, I will see him. At least it doesn't seem I'm having any kind of allergic reaction,,,,so far that is. It has now been 4 days, so if that were to happen, it should have already happened by now. A slight fever for a few days, but not that bad. I very rarely EVER have to see a Doctor. Before I lost my health insurance, I had a complete check up, and everything was OK. Before that, the last time a saw a doctor was over 30 years ago.

I'll keep you posted as to what happens, or if my leg falls off!:laughing: 

Thank you!

Bofus


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I am glad your doing ok, I guess after a few days the critical part has passed. Although with a recluse bite it could fester up and last a long time. I have only been bitten by run of the mill spiders before, living in Missouri we have TONS of b.recluses and black widows. :furious:


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, after going to work this morning, the pain came back with a vengence. I finally went to a Doctor, and he said definately NOT a brown recluse bit. It could be a widow though. Definate spider bite. (I hate spiders) He said it was badly infected, so I got a shot of antibiotics, and a prescription. Have to go back Friday for a follow-up. Will keep you posted.

Thanks for your concern.

Bofus


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

bofusmosby said:


> Well, after going to work this morning, the pain came back with a vengence. I finally went to a Doctor, and he said definately NOT a brown recluse bit. It could be a widow though. Definate spider bite. (I hate spiders) He said it was badly infected, so I got a shot of antibiotics, and a prescription. Have to go back Friday for a follow-up. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.
> 
> Bofus


Oh crap! Hopefully that takes care of it! Did you happen to spray the area before you worked in it? I would have the entire area dripping before doing anything!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: on the Dr visit.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

mark942 said:


> :thumbsup: on the Dr visit.


 
Haha! :laughing:


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for the support. My leg is still sore and swollen, but hopefully, I am on the minds. :yes: One good thing about this bite. This stupid spider that bit my leg may have saved my life.(not trying to be over dramatic). I found that my blood pressure is dangerously high! How about 171/107! Well, the Doc said it could be because of all the poison in my system, but it should NOT be that high. He is going to check me out again in a few days, and probably put me on some blood pressure pills. He informed me that the pills,, Wal-Mart sells the prescription for only $4.00. Thats good to know. I don't know if I should be mad at that stupid spider, or be thanking it. Go figure..... 

Bofus


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! Bofus, I hope some meds help get that blood pressure under control. As a kid, my mom read us a book that had the refrain, "be nice to spiders". The moral was that spiders do good things for people, even if we think they're creepy.

The story crept so deeply into my psyche that I am still reluctant to squish a spider. That is, unless the come into the shower, then they're toast.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you on that. To be completely honest with you, I really hate to kill any living thing. Don't get me wrong, I will not live with these pests in my house, if I can help it, but to go out and kill a living thing does NOT bring me any pleasure. When I was youger, I was scared to death of spiders, but until now, they never bothered me. I'll even leave the Black Widows alone, if they don't bother me. However, NOW, I can't take that chance anymore. My leg is just as bad as it was yesterday, and I will be seeing the doctor tomorrow morning. I have NEVER had anything do this to me. Of course, I have never been this age before either.:laughing: :laughing: I hope to be getting on some sort of blood pressure meds as well.

Bofus


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

rather than cause your house to be an environmental disaster area, why don't you just try to spend some time with the spiders and get to know them. you might end up having a bunch of nice spider pets. they are very smart and not too hard to train. before you know it, you will have the spiders doing back flips and hand stands, and maybe walking on little barrels or swinging on miniature trapeezes.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: I can hardly waite. There was a Black Widow I saw a while back, that had an egg sack opened, and a whole bunch of the little buggers all over the place. Now these would be easy to train.:laughing:


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

It sounds more like a brown recluse bite than a widow bite. It maybe just an infection. My friend had to have IV antibiotics and his whole lower leg opened to the bone to clean it out. They were talking amputation there for a while.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

With a Brown Recluse spider bite, there is a deep hole at the bite where the tissue has died. This is not that way. Went to the doctor again today, and he said that it seems to healing OK. Its just going to take a while. The swelling is down a little, but its getting red'er, from the poison and infection. He said unless it gets worse, no need to see him again. Thats a relief.


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Any chance this could be a MRSA infection?

Keep us posted.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't believe it is. At work and at home, I cut myself all the time, and it is extremely rare for me to get any kind of infection. It just doesn't happen. I hardly ever have to use any medicine of any kind, so it is unlikely it is a MRSA infection. The doctor I went to has treated tons of spider bites, and seems certan it is a spider bite. The shot he gave me has helped, the infection (or what ever it is) is now concentrating around the bite area. All other swelling has either gone completely, or is about gone. Fortunately, I do not have to see him again unless it gets worse. Keep in mind though, I am going by what the Doctor has told me. I know that an MRSA infection can start the same way mine did. However, if it were, then I doubt there would have been this quick of improvement as I got. Its just so unusual for me to get any infection though. Maybe I had some sort of allergic reaction to what ever it is. I have never had a bit to do this to me. Since the "bite", I am seeing those dern spiders everywhere.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, a week has passed since I went to the doctor last, and that dern bite is finally history. There is still a little swelling at the bite area, but other than that,, all healed up! Now I have to get back to work with my house. Never enough hours in a day.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

next time, spray the work area w/vinegar/water ( 1/2 & 1/2 ),,, kills the spiders & you can eat off the floor if you add some greens & olive oil :yes:


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Now thats a great idea! However, knowing my luck, I'd probably slip and fall in the olive oil, and break something.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

so-elite: Does that mean on Italian spiders you use wine vinegar and the rest white?
:laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, and south of the Mason-Dixon you use Cider Vinegar.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:laughing::laughing: Ok Leah y'all gots it now. Oh Yeah How can you tell if the spider is Italian?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Spider Pizza anyone? :laughing:


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

quit it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate to be mock'd - that was in upstate gnu yawk :furious:


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Skymaster, just ask the spider to say a few words.:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

hey fugettaottit. Guido here he gotz an offah fer yuz


----------

